# Hurri drawing



## minter (Apr 28, 2010)

dont know if anyone likes hurricanes, but a little sketch i did , Pete Brothers about to take off


----------



## ozhawk40 (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW! Mint thats awesome!! I love B/W Pen/Pencil work as opposed to colors. I think it takes a little more skill to work on shadows and such to get it right. Great job!


----------



## Pong (Apr 28, 2010)

Awesome, awesome and again awesome! 8)


----------



## minter (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks very much, i only dicovered this site this morning, and have found it very interesting, anyway a couple more


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2010)

Great sketches mate! Very nice. (I sketch myself)


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2010)

Beautiful drawings


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh Yeah, folks here like Hurricanes...or at least I do!  These are some good drawings and thanks for posting them.
Derek


----------



## minter (Apr 28, 2010)

you like hurris do you ok......


----------



## minter (Apr 28, 2010)

did this one for the actual pilot,and turned it into a painting


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 28, 2010)

Excellent! Now is this pencil / graphite? 
#10 should be framed. You have a talent and thats no lie.
Derek


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!! very nice. especially loved the 'stangs...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2010)

Those Mustangs are simply awesome!!! I do hope you are pursuing this as a career? ( _from one who missed the boat_!)


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2010)

With all here.


----------



## Shortround6 (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you for posting your work.


----------



## Pong (Apr 29, 2010)

Lovely work on the Mustangs!


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work guys!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic work there mate!

Hurricanes I do like I must say, and those drawings you've done are brilliant!


----------



## minter (Apr 29, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Those Mustangs are simply awesome!!! I do hope you are pursuing this as a career? ( _from one who missed the boat_!)



thanks,that one is not quite finished, serial No on the background P-51 still to put on, you say you missed the boat? have you got any artwork yourself to show?


----------



## minter (Apr 29, 2010)

a famous, and fiddely to draw P-51,


----------



## minter (Apr 29, 2010)

a peacfull study of a Halifax


----------



## skeeter (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the Hurricane. Business like, and well earned place in history. Shot down the most Jerries in the Battle of Britain I understand.


----------



## Violator (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice, Minter! I _really_ like that Hurricane in #10!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 30, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## minter (Apr 30, 2010)

a lethal 109 chalks up another victory


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 30, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 30, 2010)

minter said:


> thanks,that one is not quite finished, serial No on the background P-51 still to put on, you say you missed the boat? have you got any artwork yourself to show?



Nothing aviation themed but some stuff I've done over the years.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/show-us-your-artwork-17847.html


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 30, 2010)

nice one's minter...really good drawings all of them!


----------



## minter (May 28, 2010)

70th anniversary of the BoB so heres a rare colour one that appropriate


----------



## Crimea_River (May 28, 2010)

Beautiful! I'm guessing acryilic?


----------



## badbear (May 28, 2010)

I like that i like that a lot mate superb.BB


----------



## minter (May 28, 2010)

its oils, 40inch x 30 inch too big really, took to long to do as well, managed to sell it though


----------



## Gnomey (May 28, 2010)

Very nice! Pic is rather large though.


----------



## Peebs (May 28, 2010)

stunning!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 29, 2010)

Very Nice !!


----------



## Airframes (May 29, 2010)

Not bad at all. Pic is a bit large to view on screen though - affects decent viewing of the overall scene.


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 26, 2010)

Those drawing are LOVELY. Very-very-very nice.
Love it.
I know how hard it is to work on details with oils.
The texture on the clouds are great.


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 26, 2010)

Very-very nice drawing on the Hurricane.
Pencil drawing at it's best.
Love them


----------



## minter (Jul 2, 2010)

couple of jugs , rough sketches, the one with the pilot i wanted to do a painting of,but no time at the mo


----------



## minter (Jul 2, 2010)

and a small oil, Mr Barr zooming back to France durung the BoB


----------



## Airframes (Jul 2, 2010)

Bar's crate looks good. Afraid I'm still waiting for the drawings to load - the pics are huge!!


----------

